# Leprechaun "Dirty Unicorn"



## chongmagic (Jun 23, 2019)

I just drilled it as best I could. The drill template was online right after I finished, but it worked.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Sounds crazy just like the real deal!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Jun 23, 2019)

Well done! You earned your speed badge long ago, huh


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 23, 2019)

cool pedal, cool build.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 23, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Well done! You earned your speed badge long ago, huh



Thank you!


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 23, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> cool pedal, cool build.


Thanks Geek!


----------



## griff10672 (Jun 23, 2019)

very nice !!


----------



## prairiestate (Jun 23, 2019)

Awesome! How are you liking it? Any neat pairings with other pedals?


----------



## p_wats (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow! That was fast. I've got parts on the way for this one. Looks great!


----------



## wastedspaceman (Jun 25, 2019)

It looks like it might but do you think there's room for a relay bypass board for the magic switch?


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 26, 2019)

wastedspaceman said:


> It looks like it might but do you think there's room for a relay bypass board for the magic switch?



It would possibly fit. I would probably use it for the main bypass switch instead if I were going that route.


----------



## Robert (Jun 26, 2019)

wastedspaceman said:


> It looks like it might but do you think there's room for a relay bypass board for the magic switch?



The standard relay board isn't wired correctly for the Magic switch.    I'll have one soon that would work.


----------



## p_wats (Jun 26, 2019)

Robert said:


> The standard relay board isn't wired correctly for the Magic switch.    I'll have one soon that would work.



Could you use the standard relay board, but wire the connections to the main PCB differently?


----------



## wastedspaceman (Jun 26, 2019)

Robert said:


> The standard relay board isn't wired correctly for the Magic switch.    I'll have one soon that would work.


Ahh thanks for the heads up. I'll be on the look out for the new board


----------



## xixaro (Aug 17, 2019)

Hello,

mine is working, but I am experiencing some sizzle and end distortion, making the effect sound dirty.
Do you confirm?

Thank you

3 samples sounds here - clean - fx 1 - fx 2
sample sound


----------



## p_wats (Aug 17, 2019)

xixaro said:


> Hello,
> 
> mine is working, but I am experiencing some sizzle and end distortion, making the effect sound dirty.
> Do you confirm?
> ...



No distortion on mine.


----------



## chongmagic (Aug 17, 2019)

No distortion on mine either.


----------

